# did one of you guys do this



## mgbrv8 (Jul 13, 2012)

its really nice

Dave

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221071269246


----------



## mgbrv8 (Jul 14, 2012)

What model is this or is it a model? Its really nicely done.

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 14, 2012)

looks like a slightly embellished version of a PM research 3A aluminium engine. the kit is $60 msrp a 3BI bronze and iron is $72 or 138 for one machined at the factory. 
Tin


----------



## Mishima01 (Jan 20, 2015)

When I have gone to the downloads index posted by Gail in NM and clicked on a link it just leads back to the Home page. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 20, 2015)

I created the index in the early days of HMEM. At that time the forum software did not support searching the download section and the organization of the downloads made it difficult to find anything.  Almost 3 years ago the forum changed to a new software that includes searching of the downloads so the index was no longer necessary.  It has not been updated or functional since then and therefore has no value. Sorry for the confusion.
Gail in NM


----------

